# a ruin me and the city



## rugbyken (Oct 9, 2018)

after a recommendation from pauljenny we visited coinbringa one of the biggest roman settlements in portugal it has been fantastic but after 2 hrs walking round the ruins jan found the beer terrace , still got to go around the museum yet at €2:20 not bad , then i’m gonna push my luck and try for an overnight in the huge carpark,


----------



## kenspain (Oct 9, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> after a recommendation from pauljenny we visited coinbringa one of the biggest roman settlements in portugal it has been fantastic but after 2 hrs walking round the ruins jan found the beer terrace , still got to go around the museum yet at €2:20 not bad , then i’m gonna push my luck and try for an overnight in the huge carpark, View attachment 67907 View attachment 67908View attachment 67909



We have overnight there before but my mate told me the old manger as move on dont know what this one is like try the old trick say you got a problem van and you call a friend thats not far away but cant get to you till the morning .Best of luck


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 9, 2018)

Great place to visit we were there earlier in the year. Were going to overnight in the car park but as we had the time we moved on towards the Douro.


----------

